# Uber price drop



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

I just can't believe Uber dropping the price so much. $2.40 for base pay down from $3
and 71 cents for drop off fee down from $1.00 and the milage from $3 to 1.25 and the boost from 1.5 to 1.1 .. but I am sure their fee is the same. Funny how that's the only thing they don't show any more. Thought it was supposed to be more clear. Taking out their fee does not make it more clear. Yeah it's more clear all right. It's just heart breaking. I just sit and look at all my past earnings compared to today's. I could actually get a head a little but not now. Not a t 2.40 and order. That's just impossible where I live with the cost of living so highly. Totally unfair.!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Isn't this not a rate drop, but just stripping out Uber fees? You are earning the same per order as you were last week. It still is way too low and unfair pay - but you were working for that same low unfair pay a week ago. It's just more visible to you now.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

No. In my market it went way down. Look at today's compared to May 4 it went down from $3 to 1.25 and so did the base pay from $3 to $2.40 or 2.60 it was never that low. The the drop off fee was $1 now 71 cents in some cases and I was making at least $300 week now I am lucky is I scrape $200 so that tells me it went down. I am doing all the same miles for way less .


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Okay. Look at these see the milage? The same for way less how is this not a drop and much more clear.see they are all different in just a few days. Now they are at the low and not changing.


----------



## Dakota1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Havent done one eats order since they cut the pay in northern cali from $3 per mile to $1.25..i use to do around 15 per day...


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I think what you're seeing now is the Uber payment AFTER Uber takes out their fee. Before we would see the whole fare before Uber take's their cut.

The drop off fee was $1.00 now it is $.75. $1.00 minus Uber's cut of 25% or $.25 is $.75. I think it still right just being displayed differently


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

In Tampa Bay Eats price cut

Old Rate
pick up 3.50
drop off 1.30
miles 1.30
New Rate May 22
pick up 2.60
drop off 1.20
miles 1.00
***prices before Ubers cut...which of course wasn't lowered


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Dallas has been at $.90 per mile since the week before Christmas


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

I think some of you keep forgetting to calculate the empty leg into your pay.


----------

